# Headlight restoration in 30 seconds



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Surely this can't be legit.

Everything I've previously known involved sanding and polishing then a protective coating, or sanding and applying clearcoat.

Even if the wipes only protect for 6 months, if it's that easy I'd be happy


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

If it leaves a wet look finish, then i would guess it will give the appearance of "restoration". Pour water over clouded plastic and it will look good for a few minutes.

Also, i have a personal rule never to believe or buy anything from people wearing dark sunglasses.... 



Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

GleemSpray said:


> If it leaves a wet look finish, then i would guess it will give the appearance of "restoration". Pour water over clouded plastic and it will look good for a few minutes.
> 
> Also, i have a personal rule never to believe or buy anything from people wearing dark sunglasses....
> 
> ...


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks to good to be true, iv machined and wet sanded headlights and it can take multiple hits so can’t see how this works?
I stand to be proven wrong tho. 


Gonz.


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

I don't understand it either (!)

Seems there's a UK supply of these - https://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/...ior-cleaning/car-detailer/?OPT.HLW-1&&cc5_761


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Plenty on ebay, loads of youtube videos, I would only believe it if someone on here tried it, but it certainly seems to do the right thing in videos......


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> Also, i have a personal rule never to believe or buy anything from people wearing dark sunglasses....





HEADPHONES said:


> There you go
> A more convincing demo with no sunglasses :lol:


 ..... or people wearing large breasts .... :doublesho

Here are two videos of the product being used, then what it looks like a year later.





 




Seems to fade a little after 6 months or so, but hey if it works for $10 ...

Would be interesting to see if a wet look wax / sealant would give this same effect for a few months on plastic headlights ? Might try FK1000 on the wifes shopping trolley, as that has yellowing headlamps


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> Looks to good to be true, iv machined and wet sanded headlights and it can take multiple hits so can't see how this works?
> I stand to be proven wrong tho.
> 
> Gonz.


That's because you're mechanically removing the oxidation and then having to polish up the scratches that makes.

I don't know how they work, or if they work anything like as well as the videos, but I'd assume there's something in them that is chemically cleaning the oxidation off. Even if they weren't a permenant fix they could be a handy first step for a proper machine polish maybe, so you could skip the sanding step and go straight to a polish instead.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

That must be some strong Arrse chemical then, maybe they should be wearing gloves! 


Gonz.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

A little bump, if I could upload photos I think most people would be impressed.

I bought the following optima wipes form eurocarparts, were on the counter for a little under £10
https://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/...rior-cleaning/car-detailer/?OPT.HLW-1&cc4_810
2x cleaning wipes and one protection wipe.

A works colleagues 2005 Renault Clio was due an MOT and was told her headlights would fail. I spent no more than 10 minutes doing both headlights and its removed all the yellowing, the haze and scratches it obviously can't do much with but from 1m away they look fantastic.

Curious to see now how long they last. If it last through to next years MOT it's time and money well spent.

Ps. Make sure you wear gloves!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Original headlight








After the first prep / cleaner wipe








After the final protection wipe 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

Looks pretty good to be fair


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

For the time I would have spent sanding, polishing and then applying a nano coating on my own car, for others they're more than happy with this cheap cheat


----------

